# Worried about another bout of IBS



## raylay (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to these forums - however I have been posting on Healthboards.com regarding IBS for about over a year now.I am a 22 yr old male and last year around new years I had a horrible case of IBS-D. It started one night after eating some chinese food very late at night. The weeks following that was horrible, I'd have diarrhea on and off, my stomach would constantly make loud noises in class, I would be extremely bloated after meals, and this lasted for about 4 months. During those months, I went to my doctor, who referred me to a GI specialist where I did multiple tests to have everything come back negative. However, one day during the summer my symptoms just stopped. I didnt change my diet or anything, but my diarrhea, gas, grumbles, all just went away. Since then I have been having consistent bowel movements once a day everyday at around the same time for the past 8 months. I started eating whatever I wanted again, drinking, and enjoying life as a college student. However, 2 nights ago my friends and I ate some undercooked foods and ended up with food poisoning. We spent all of yesterday being nauseas and on the toilet. Today my nausea is gone, however I'm still having diarrhea. I am worried that this will bring back my IBS symptoms from last year. My question is, is there anything I can do to prevent this from bringing back my symptoms?? And my second question is, is it normal for IBS to disappear without a cause for months like it did for me?Thanks


----------



## mcwifey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey raylay,I'm a newbie too, but from what I've read, anytime you push your stomach. ie: stress, eat too much, eat fatty garbage food, you're putting yourself at risk for IBS. I'm an IBS-C so I try to avoid anything fermentable which makes me look 6 months pregnant. I drink primarily water, eat small meals more frequently, avoid a lot of dairy & eat a lot of fiber. I've only been dealing with IBS since my appendix ruptured last April. I thought it was food poisoning too. My 3rd recurrence almost killed me. Ask your Doc if you have chronic appendicitis. I went to work for 3 days before I collapsed. No fever & no elevated wbc either. It was a CT Scan that confirmed it & even then they thought it was a ruptured ovary. I'm a trickster!!!


----------

